# West Texas Shakedown



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is the website http://shakedownshow.com/ for more information.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup san angelo lubbock will be there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpRf0sVYetU


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ANGELITOS CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!  :angel:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

OUR STYLE C.C. Will be there!!!


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Last 2 years has been a great show. Looking forward to going again.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 17 2009, 05:50 PM~14796675
> *Sup san angelo  lubbock will be there                              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpRf0sVYetU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TEAM 325 an tha 806 will b in tha hoppin pit


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

what are the categories and cash prizes for the hop


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE AND LEGACY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: *806 on the bumpa...*


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Aug 19 2009, 01:20 PM~14816698
> *what are the categories and cash prizes for the hop
> *


Unsure. Caddyman93, what were the categories last year?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 19 2009, 05:42 PM~14820723
> *Unsure. Caddyman93, what were the categories last year?
> *


Truck hop,single,double not sure about radical. 300hundred. 3 car rule last year dont knw bout this year


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14821401
> *Truck hop,single,double not sure about radical.  300hundred. 3 car rule last year dont knw bout this year
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THEE ARTISTICS!!!

LONE STAR BRAND!!!

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS!!!!


WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2009, 11:03 PM~14822971
> *THEE ARTISTICS!!!
> 
> LONE STAR BRAND!!!
> ...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14822971
> *THEE ARTISTICS!!!
> 
> LONE STAR BRAND!!!
> ...


Need one of them shirts with tha rim on it b4 tha show if u can :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14832414
> *Need one of them shirts with tha rim on it b4 tha show if u can :biggrin:
> *



X2 MY WEST TEXAS SHIRT IS GETTIN' WORE OUT HAHA


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 22 2009, 03:25 AM~14846126
> *ttt
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 23 2009, 01:41 AM~14852636
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

so whats agenda for the West Texas Shakedown?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 25 2009, 04:49 PM~14877574
> *so whats agenda for the West Texas Shakedown?
> *


Don't know about the show, but I am sure we will do something Saturday night.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 25 2009, 08:26 PM~14879743
> *Don't know about the show, but I am sure we will do something Saturday night.
> *



yea I was just gonna go on Sunday since Im not gonna put my car in but I might just go Saturday and party with you guys


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 26 2009, 02:54 PM~14889216
> *yea I was just gonna go on Sunday since Im not gonna put my car in but I might just go Saturday and party with you guys
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 26 2009, 04:54 PM~14889216
> *yea I was just gonna go on Sunday since Im not gonna put my car in but I might just go Saturday and party with you guys
> *


Come on down. We will be out. 

Finally got the accumulators in. So I am ready to go.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 25 2009, 04:49 PM~14877574
> *so whats agenda for the West Texas Shakedown?
> *


Party at Tiny's from Devoted Ones on Saturday Night.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14914888
> *Party at Tiny's from Devoted Ones on Saturday Night.
> *



gonna try and make it out there I will let you know


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 28 2009, 06:33 PM~14914888
> *Party at Tiny's from Devoted Ones on Saturday Night.
> *


Someone bring Tiny a booster seat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 29 2009, 01:49 PM~14919753
> *Someone bring Tiny a booster seat :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

so who else is going with you Freddy


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:43 PM~14929904
> *so who else is going with you Freddy
> *


I hope Ralph. Unsure about Bob. Having a hard time finding his right rear chrome rocker.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Say when is the cruise night?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 31 2009, 08:47 PM~14940906
> *Say when is the cruise night?
> *


October 3rd


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 1 2009, 04:34 PM~14949705
> *October 3rd
> *



COOL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 1 2009, 02:34 PM~14949705
> *October 3rd
> *


Where :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14952440
> *Where  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



here in Abilene


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 1 2009, 07:22 PM~14952963
> *here in Abilene
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14952440
> *Where  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Get with Tito and Carlos. They came down last year. Also, Exotic Minis always come.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 1 2009, 06:33 AM~14945575
> *TTT !!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

TTT, i will be there.not like it matters.lol..watup freddy?watup bobby?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 27 2009, 07:33 PM~14902605
> *Come on down. We will be out.
> 
> Finally got the accumulators in. So I am ready to go.
> *


how you like them?smoother than factory uhh.just the rears,or front also?i will be puttin on my fleetwood also once i get it juiced,before odessa


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 10 2009, 07:41 AM~15036855
> *TTT, i will be there.not like it matters.lol..watup freddy?watup bobby?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:50 AM~15036901
> *how you like them?smoother than factory uhh.just the rears,or front also?i will be puttin on my fleetwood also once i get it juiced,before odessa
> *


Only have them in the rear. But the Lincoln rides like one now.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 10 2009, 04:24 PM~15041578
> *Only have them in the rear. But the Lincoln rides like one now.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I will see you guys on that Sunday


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

What it dew Angelo :wave:


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

DEVOTED ONEZ we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

:biggrin:   :biggrin: :0  :uh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup san angelo getting closer to show date >


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15082462
> *Sup san angelo getting closer to show date >
> *


 :around: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Gonna start cleaning the ride this weekend. Gonna be rough with all the rain we have had.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Gonna start cleaning the ride this weekend. Gonna be rough with all the rain we have had.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 15 2009, 05:58 PM~15091449
> *Gonna start cleaning the ride this weekend. Gonna be rough with all the rain we have had.
> *


imma clean my truck too pinche troka havent washed it since it came back from houston .


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Yea its almost here im ready does any one know how much its gonna be to get in?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15101632
> *Yea its almost here im ready does any one know how much its gonna be to get in?
> *


I think it was 10 last year but not 2 sure :dunno:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 16 2009, 07:10 PM~15101632
> *Yea its almost here im ready does any one know how much its gonna be to get in?
> *


$17.00 for both days or $10.00 for Sunday only.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 17 2009, 03:25 PM~15110449
> *
> *


Ru going 2 Colorado after all?


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 17 2009, 05:41 PM~15111662
> *Ru going 2 Colorado after all?
> *


Yea leaving saturday im doing the 3 inch lift on the back of tha truck get some extra inches .


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 17 2009, 07:40 PM~15112813
> *Yea leaving saturday im doing the 3 inch lift on the back of tha truck get some extra inches .
> *


 :thumbsup: Good luck an drive safe we'll see u in San Angelo next week :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 16 2009, 09:17 PM~15102781
> *$17.00 for both days or $10.00 for Sunday only.
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

big inches soon


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 18 2009, 06:08 AM~15116594
> *big inches soon
> *


 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its right around tha corner!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 19 2009, 08:04 PM~15128671
> *Its right around tha corner!!!
> *


I;m ready. Hope to see you out there Saturday.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 18 2009, 06:08 AM~15116594
> *big inches soon
> *


 :biggrin: bmh baby


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

powered by bmh all day :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Slodessa (Feb 5, 2009)

what is the price for adults? how about kids?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slodessa_@Sep 20 2009, 10:17 PM~15136467
> *what is the price for adults? how about kids?
> *


Not sure about kids, but adults are $17.00 for both days and $10.00 on Sunday.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

FAILED :angry:


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 21 2009, 05:23 PM~15143593
> *FAILED :angry:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i heard theres some big black magic inches coming out for this show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

4 more days hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin_@Sep 23 2009, 10:48 AM~15163668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAILED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

Thinking about taking my regal, but don't know if there is going to be a street car category in the hop. If someone would let me know, I will be there representing the 806 with caddilac chris.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 23 2009, 07:41 PM~15168825
> *Thinking about taking my regal, but don't know if there is going to be a street car category in the hop.  If someone would let me know, I will be there representing the 806 with caddilac chris.
> *


Scale is 80in Tall

Tire size- 195-75-14

Lock up Height
Single pump- 34in
Double pump- 36in
Truck- 34in

Battery count
Single pump- 10-12
Double pump- 12-14
Truck- 12-14
bring tha regal raymond lets go after all the categories


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169784
> *Scale is 80in Tall
> 
> Tire size- 195-75-14
> ...


let me see if I can find a trailer, because I don't want to wear my tires out too much


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

lemme know if u going we ride out at tha same time gott roll to bobbies house n test his car its almost ready


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15170676
> *lemme know  if u going we ride out at tha same time gott roll to bobbies house n test his car  its almost ready
> *


Dont kwn if im gonna make it tha cars not actin right.I should of just orderd my new pumps an i wouldnt b haven this problem :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

U Gonna make it me and raymond will duct tape u and the car and drag u to the show


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

drag hes ass to the pit the car will work talk 2 it and tell him how he means 2u


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

its going 2 b a fun day


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

AVAILABLE SAT AND SUN LIMITED QUANITYS AND COLORS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14838353
> *X2 MY WEST TEXAS SHIRT IS GETTIN' WORE OUT HAHA
> *


got new west tx and old!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm ready to load up and leave tomorrow!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 24 2009, 11:55 AM~15174788
> *got new west tx and old!
> *


Sup sam i gotz an old 806 shirt its not even black anymore its grey now wored it out


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 10:24 AM~15174017
> *U Gonna make it me and raymond will duct tape u and the car and drag u to the show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 24 2009, 11:55 AM~15174788
> *got new west tx and old!
> *


Need 1 with tha rim on it a charge it 2 cadillac chris :rofl:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont have good credit t-shirt denied


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 AM~15174194
> *drag hes ass to the pit  the car will work    talk 2 it and tell him how he means 2u
> *


If i see u talking to your car bobby we gonna end up on the news


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 04:13 PM~15177280
> *If i see u talking to your car bobby we gonna end up on the news
> *


 :loco:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 04:13 PM~15177280
> *If i see u talking to your car bobby we gonna end up on the news
> *


when are you leaving? I might leave friday if I get my mounts fixed tonight. My wife's sister lives up there and we're staying with them


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 24 2009, 04:45 PM~15177571
> *when are you leaving?  I might leave friday if I get my mounts fixed tonight.  My wife's sister lives up there and we're staying with them
> *


If u come down friday hit me up homie ask chris 4 my #


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 24 2009, 04:45 PM~15177571
> *when are you leaving?  I might leave friday if I get my mounts fixed tonight.  My wife's sister lives up there and we're staying with them
> *


party at your wifes sisters house then


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

man I cant make it till Sunday


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 24 2009, 05:00 PM~15177682
> *man I cant make it till Sunday
> *


C u sunday then homie we'll b in tha hopping pit stop by


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 24 2009, 06:55 PM~15177652
> *party at your wifes sisters house then
> *


Party is at Tiny's house also.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Takin off friday night!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 24 2009, 09:11 PM~15178887
> *Takin off friday night!!!
> *


Just waiting for the kids to get out of school. They said they have set up from 5-10 Friday also.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess i'm going to drive the regal to san angelo cuz i can't find a trailer and to prove to all the haterz that is a true street car   see everyone in the hop pit


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 PM~15180469
> *Guess i'm going to drive the regal to san angelo
> *


I thinking about driving the cutty up there to


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15183929
> *I thinking about driving the cutty up there to
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 24 2009, 05:59 PM~15177133
> *Need 1 with tha rim on it a charge it 2 cadillac chris :rofl:
> *


got some sizes..


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2009, 10:15 AM~15184203
> *got some sizes..
> *


Need a 2x


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 25 2009, 12:16 PM~15184207
> *Need a 2x
> *


i got that!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Be there soon.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 25 2009, 01:32 PM~15185736
> *Be there soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be leaving tommorrow about lunch time, so see yall there :nicoderm:


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 25 2009, 04:54 PM~15187307
> *I'll be leaving tommorrow about lunch time, so see yall there :nicoderm:
> *


Hit me up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15189852
> *Hit me up homie :biggrin:
> *


my wife's brother-in-law said they were going to Roxy's cuz he said someone he knows from Exotic Minis owns it or something


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 25 2009, 09:53 PM~15189919
> *my wife's brother-in-law said they were going to Roxy's cuz he said someone he knows from Exotic Minis owns it or something
> *


Hit me up and well ride!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 25 2009, 09:53 PM~15189919
> *my wife's brother-in-law said they were going to Roxy's cuz he said someone he knows from Exotic Minis owns it or something
> *


If u goin 2 that bar bar homie take a blade cuz thats tha only way its gonna b fair


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 25 2009, 11:53 PM~15189919
> *my wife's brother-in-law said they were going to Roxy's cuz he said someone he knows from Exotic Minis owns it or something
> *


Who don't know Fernando. Cool cat.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 25 2009, 10:47 PM~15190398
> *Who don't know Fernando. Cool cat.
> *


That is a coo cat but his place he needs 2 get it in check


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

But thats just me thats y i dont go there


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Sep 25 2009, 10:53 PM~15189919
> *my wife's brother-in-law said they were going to Roxy's cuz he said someone he knows from Exotic Minis owns it or something
> *


nando use to be in exotic minis,that was after i painted his crx candy marble green back in 94.he is no longer in it he does have his old plaque up in the very top of the bar.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 25 2009, 11:44 PM~15190366
> *If u goin 2 that bar bar homie take a blade cuz thats tha only way its gonna b fair
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: everybody be hoppin' then


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Any pics from the show? :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Sep 27 2009, 03:26 PM~15200137
> *Any pics from the show?  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get some up 2morrow 2 tired :|


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

u got pics from the show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for all the LIL homies stopping by the booth today and getting a tee!!!

yall know i be hooking yall up!!! Thanks for the support!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to OUSTYLE on that BEST OF SHOW BIKE!!!

painted and murals by yours truley! :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jus got home great show !!! Big thanks to show-bound!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15202843
> *Congrats to OUSTYLE on that BEST OF SHOW BIKE!!!
> 
> painted and murals by yours truley! :biggrin:
> *



DAMN HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW YOU DO MURALS I'M BUILDING A BIKE WITH MY SON I MIGHT HAVE TO HIT YOU UP


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 27 2009, 08:08 PM~15202195
> *u got pics from the show
> *


Igot a few but i'll post them up in a min :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_Wl-A87J8M

Caddilac Chris single pump pro class 84 in. :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8

Sergio double pump radical class 84 in.(not completly sure) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXM3gNd2hmI

Tiny's single pump ctlass 43 in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kheWU3ru27g

Rollerz Only regal single pump ?? in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hDbFX_O4BE

Bobby's monte double pump ?? in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgl2nwUoWDs

Porky's mazda ?? in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbaESeKN_c

Porky's ranger 77 in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUFpjtx9E3I

Rollerz Only s10 single pump ?? in. 

wasn't able to get my own or the Baeza's impala, maybe someone else got them


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

THATS THE HIGHEST I HAVE SEEN THAT RANGER GET UP NICE JOB HOMIE


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15202843
> *Congrats to OUSTYLE on that BEST OF SHOW BIKE!!!
> 
> painted and murals by yours truley! :biggrin:
> *


Nice job on the bike sam it looked good and thx for the shirt looks real good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15207422
> *Nice job on the bike sam it looked good  and  thx for the shirt  looks real good
> *


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 28 2009, 10:16 AM~15207098
> *THATS THE HIGHEST I HAVE SEEN THAT RANGER GET UP NICE JOB HOMIE
> *


 thx im glad i was able to hit back bumper before the tire came off the rim .


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

84 maybe higher good job 2 all hoppers they all work hard on there cars 2 make them work the sport is not easy


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

who has a video of the first hop


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

great show,props to team 325, odessa here we come :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

ANY PICS?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15208210
> *ANY PICS?
> *


Forgot my camera.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Sep 28 2009, 03:20 PM~15209990
> *Forgot my camera.
> *


I only got tha hopper pics but realy dont knw how 2 post um :dunno:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

i had about 60 pics but those assholes at wal-mart fucked up the film!!!!! bastards!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't forget about the Cruise Night here in Abilene this coming weekend.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 28 2009, 11:38 AM~15207962
> *84  maybe higher        good job 2 all hoppers they all work hard on there cars 2 make them work  the sport is not easy
> *


X2 on this some of us do it for the competition some for business and sales but in the end it s all for fun . Remember WIN or LOSE u had a good hop if u didnt breakdown or catch fire .


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

http://i37.tinypic.com/qpfmrl.jpg


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin_@Sep 28 2009, 07:04 PM~15212442
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 28 2009, 05:15 PM~15211290
> *I only got tha hopper pics but realy dont knw how 2 post um :dunno:
> *


For not knowing how to post u sure do alot more on here than us cabron pictures videos all we need now is live video feed


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

any pics of tha show 
didnt get to make it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PICS FAWKERS!!!!

I NEVER GET TO WALK AROUND.... only to the shitter! :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like a good hop i knew i shoulda come down ,just 1 question how high was chrises truck locked up looks like 43"44" bumper height i thought it said trucks were a 34" bumper height not hating just asking i know sergio chained his down


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15214720
> *looks like a good hop i knew i shoulda come down ,just 1 question how high was chrises truck locked up looks like 43"44" bumper height i thought it said trucks were a 34" bumper height not hating just asking i know sergio chained his down
> *


Actually i wanted the 34 inch lockup but the vehicles were never inspected or back bumper never got measured when i got called out to hop we were told just lock it up and hop so thats what we did . my back bumper is 42 and a half .


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Also tire sizes were never enforced none of us protested we just hopped im still on 185,s


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 12:15 AM~15214856
> *Actually i wanted the 34  inch lockup  but  the vehicles were never inspected  or back bumper never got measured when i got called out to hop  we were told just lock it up and hop so thats what we did . my back bumper is 42 and a half  .
> *


all crushed :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 12:17 AM~15214887
> *Also tire sizes were never enforced  none of us protested we just hopped  im still on 185,s
> *


the show here is run a lil bit more loosely on the rules...they are mini trucking guys catering to an all around show....


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15214900
> *all crushed :biggrin:
> *


It broke off now


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a talk with raymond from the show and explained to him about why we go to shows and what impact bumper height tire size and also WEIGHT have on hoppers they said the stick was 80 inches when in reality it was 96 i was down for hopping to their rules but nobody enforced or even talked to us prior to the hop but we did give a good show and had fun doing it. ive been going to this show for a few years now always a good show good people and when they give u a prize amount for the hop they pay u what they say next year the rules will be enforced better for all hoppers .


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

[url='http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXM3gNd2hmI']http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXM3gNd2hmI[/url]

much props to tiny.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:40 PM~15215093
> * [url="'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXM3gNd2hmI'"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXM3gNd2hmI[/url]
> 
> much props to tiny.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tinys car hopped good


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 10:15 PM~15214856
> *Actually i wanted the 34  inch lockup  but  the vehicles were never inspected  or back bumper never got measured when i got called out to hop  we were told just lock it up and hop so thats what we did . my back bumper is 42 and a half  .
> *


thats cool i was just wondering i wernt sure if they chainged the rules before or whatever ,as long as you put on a good show and had fun thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 28 2009, 11:27 PM~15215493
> *thats cool i was just wondering i wernt sure if they chainged the rules before or whatever ,as long as you put on a good show and had fun thats all that matters  :biggrin:
> *


When i talked 2 tha lady that was runnin tha hopp she said since there wasnt 2 many in each cat. 4 us just 2 talk it over bettween us


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 29 2009, 05:27 AM~15216186
> *When i talked 2 tha lady that was runnin tha hopp she said since there wasnt 2 many in each cat. 4 us just 2 talk it over bettween us
> *


i thought that was the case  rekon id better get el taco ready for odessa :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Curious to see what rules they gonna make for odessa. Might do the wego show instead on that day . Im modifying the suspension either way seems anything goes nowadays on these hoppers then when i get to a lowrider sanctioned show ill put it back to their rules .


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 12:33 PM~15218070
> *Curious to see what  rules they gonna make for odessa.  Might do the wego show instead on that day . Im modifying the suspension either way seems anything goes nowadays on these hoppers  then when i get to a  lowrider sanctioned show ill put it back to their rules .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *do your thing *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

My trip to San Angelo for Shakedown show. Some Pics I took before my camera died.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

bikes


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I wanted to take pics of that tall chick in the yellow but batts died in the cam. You west texas boys got some clean ass cars.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 12:45 PM~15218170
> *I wanted to take pics of that tall chick in the yellow but batts died in the cam.  You west texas boys got some clean ass cars.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 10:45 AM~15218170
> *I wanted to take pics of that tall chick in the yellow but batts died in the cam.  You west texas boys got some clean ass cars.
> *


Nice pics degre thx for sharing them had lotsa people waiting to see the show cars that were at this show .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15218144
> *
> 
> bikes
> ...


cool i dint even get to take pic of this one!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 11:53 AM~15218253
> *Nice pics  degre  thx for sharing them had lotsa people waiting to see the show cars that were at this show .
> *



no problem :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2009, 12:45 PM~15218170
> *I wanted to take pics of that tall chick in the yellow but batts died in the cam.  You west texas boys got some clean ass cars.
> *


her name is candice you can find her on mysapce...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Any more pics anyone :dunno:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 10:33 AM~15218070
> *Curious to see what  rules they gonna make for odessa.  Might do the wego show instead on that day . Im modifying the suspension either way seems anything goes nowadays on these hoppers  then when i get to a  lowrider sanctioned show ill put it back to their rules .
> *


tell me bout it im still not 100% sure were gunna make odessa i still havent put it back together after its last outing in herford lol


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 29 2009, 10:33 AM~15218070
> *Curious to see what  rules they gonna make for odessa.  Might do the wego show instead on that day . Im modifying the suspension either way seems anything goes nowadays on these hoppers  then when i get to a  lowrider sanctioned show ill put it back to their rules .
> *


Fuck it lets just do tha wego tour. It like they said tha hop judge makes tha final call an who knws what thats gonna b. an im not tryin 2 talk shit or anything like that just my 2.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

hope 2 c everybody in the hopping pit by the looks of it a few car wont be here the rules r always going 2 b a problem anywhere u go u just need 2 find the best rules 2 fit your class its all 4 fun


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

odessa car show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Sep 30 2009, 06:18 AM~15226423
> *hope 2 c everybody in the hopping pit  by the looks of it a few car wont be here      the rules r always going 2 b a problem anywhere u go    u just need 2 find the best rules 2 fit your class        its all 4 fun
> *


We know it all about havin fun but it also cost money to do what we do an 4 someone 2 show up an b put in a class they dont belong in is not cool once again just my 2 cents


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 30 2009, 08:08 PM~15232809
> *We know it all about havin fun but it also cost money to do what we do an 4 someone 2 show up an b put in a class they dont belong in is not cool once again just my 2 cents
> *


  right on


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

To compete in odessa for sure we gonna have to have tha back tires against the bumper thats the only way to have a chance with who u hop against but at the wego tour those cars would be in a different category . Im just waiting for the rules odessa going to make see if its worth the effort of modifying the pivot point . We know there is a few of us hitting in the 80,s so getting a few more inches wouldnt be a problem


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15232985
> *To compete in odessa for sure we gonna have to have tha back tires against the bumper  thats the only way to  have a chance with who u hop against but at the wego tour  those cars would be in a different category  . Im just waiting for the rules odessa going to make see if its worth the effort of modifying the pivot point . We know there is a few of us hitting in the 80,s so getting a few more inches wouldnt be a problem
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15232985
> *To compete in odessa for sure we gonna have to have tha back tires against the bumper  thats the only way to  have a chance with who u hop against but at the wego tour  those cars would be in a different category  . Im just waiting for the rules odessa going to make see if its worth the effort of modifying the pivot point . We know there is a few of us hitting in the 80,s so getting a few more inches wouldnt be a problem
> *


4 reals last year they put mondo and ron in the superstreet catagory ,sall gud tho cos we do it for the love of it :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

mando from hilow has always been in supersrteet in odessa dont know y ill c what i can do about the rules ill talk 2 them 2day


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the rules at san angelo were good other than tire size but singlepump double trucks radical it could b better


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

knw 1


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*what are the rules for odessas hop??*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the best place 2 b


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

all cars must drive


----------

